# Seiko H558 Looking Juiced!



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Seiko H558 looking juiced! :cool2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mine says "howdy." (Just got on the Hirsch Modena I got from Paul. Love it on leather again.)

Nice reluming, who did it for you?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Relumed by myself David.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Will you do my H601-5480 for me?? :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------

